# The Link Between Your Music Taste And Your Personality



## jk3y (Apr 23, 2009)

Hi everyone 

I'm researching as the title states, the link between your music taste and your personality!
So far I've had 380 people take the survey - but not enough classical lovers 

So I decided what better place to come than here 

It would help more than you can imagine to take it - and it's really short (9 questions)

Here's the direct link to my survey:
http://www.surveymonkey.com/s.aspx?sm=onOU5gh4mApvj9AWpOAl1A_3d_3d

And here's a facebook group I created
http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=73926548819

Thanks

*I'll be sure to add a thank you link to this forum on the FB page later


----------



## Edmond-Dantes (Mar 20, 2009)

Now, just to clarify something here, the survey CAN be only 9 questions. Still though, I did the whole thing in about 3 or 4 minutes, so it is very short.

There are three pages, the first covers music you like and dislike. (You only have to answer 5 questions.) The next is page asks questions relating to your personality and the third covers how music relates to your personality.

In reality, the quiz is more like a minimum of 15 questions really, but still very short, and I suspect will produce some interesting results.


----------



## jurianbai (Nov 23, 2008)

done! 

please inform us when you got your conslusion on this research.


----------



## Margaret (Mar 16, 2009)

Frankly you need a none of the above and in the genre section a "I don't even know what this is" choice. Beyond the genre area it's forcing me to answer stuff I don't agree with like:

3. Do you believe your personality affects your music taste, or do you believe your music taste affects your personality?
I believe my personality affects what music I like
I believe the music I like affects my personality

I don't happen to believe either. I don't happen to see a correlation between musical taste and my personality. A lot of the music I like is what I grew up listening to because that's what most of my peers listened to. It wasn't a personality choice. It's like you designed this survey not to see *if* there is a correlation but assuming that *one already exists*.

As such I did not complete it.


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

Margaret said:


> 3. Do you believe your personality affects your music taste, or do you believe your music taste affects your personality?
> I believe my personality affects what music I like
> I believe the music I like affects my personality
> 
> ...


I would have added a "both" answer to it as well. I did complete it, as one does seem to influence the other a bit more, but were I given the chance to I would have said both.

There are a few holes but overall a fine little survey you've got here.


----------



## Edmond-Dantes (Mar 20, 2009)

Yeah, that question in particular did seem to throw me a bit. I'd have to say that, OVERALL my personality influences my music more than my music influences me, but not enough to say, cut and dry, one way or the other.


----------



## jk3y (Apr 23, 2009)

Thanks for all the help everyone 

As for the last question, many have also voiced the same opinion as you (Edmond-Dantes, Margaret, World Violist) , however I wanted to see what people thought effected your music taste/personality more - one or the other, not in between like some of the others questions.

I do believe that as people grow up, you like the music you like regardless of what your friends listen to
But I think Margaret's point is very valid and wish I'd thought of that beforehand.
As for the genres, I made it so you could leave most of them blank 

But your feedback is very helpful - If I ever start another project such as this I will take all your points into account and make it better and bigger

Thanks for all the great support =)
* but I still need more support
454 people have completed the survey out of 1000 (my goal)

Actually if anyone is interested to help promote or become more involved in my project, it would be most welcome *though we'll be sticking with the same survey for now

Thanks again for taking part!!!


----------



## sam richards (Apr 8, 2009)

Taken! Good Luck with the survey.


----------



## jk3y (Apr 23, 2009)

*RESULTS ARE IN*
http://www.surveymonkey.com/sr.aspx?sm=LcE_2bEmm1OooVTKbSvO1gFa29JnOTdtVSl0Hp2vEs60U_3d
the password for full access to the survey results is:
"melodia"

The results can be analyzed anyway you choose by putting in filters, there are many ideas which I only touched the tip of when looking at the results

Due to the short time period I had to view the results, my findings are very basic - this is why I'm leaving it open to you to take what information you want from it

Thanks!

http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=73926548819
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

This years after the fact....

An individuals personality _and pathology_ have all to do with their musical taste(s) even if those tastes are not yet discovered or defined.

Simples... no survey needed.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

I can appreciate a learning curve until it flattens.


----------

